# Finally got It!



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

just got my TT today over lunch  no nice pics yet, but here's a view from my office:



I've got a problem with audio (volume) searched for it and it seems to be a common problem. have to find out the costs of that Chip..

Hoping to be an active member here!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate... very nice car you have there... hope you enjoy it to its maximum!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , nice looking car. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome , nice looking car. 8)


----------

